# Hammerable light



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

me 185# Where do i put the lightweight stuff? Or do i even. I'm running stock 2007 felt f3c. Stock except for the Ksyrium Elite (08's) wheels and speedplay pedals. It has an FSA slk crank, ultegra brakes, stock Felt hbars and seatpost, low end looking ritchey stem that the lbs put on to get the position right. 

What is the best way to preceed with lightening. I was thinking about some 0-grav. orTRP brakes. I don't want a trophy, i want a bike i can still hammer on. How would you do it.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

i have been making my bike lighter and lighter for a while. the bike is now at 15.2 lbs. I weighed about 200 when i started now at 182 or so. The Zero grav ti brakes are awsome. Stop much better than the Campy Veloce Skeleton. No problems with any parts as of yet. I hammer big ring more than one should. I run the F99 stem from syntace, use alien post, and the K force crank. Only think i have noticed is flexing the frame on my giant. I would say personally i would go for whatever seems cool and practical. my thought is if i brake a 250$ part then i go ahead and get a heavier one next time. Selle Itiala SLR saddles are one of those parts. I have been through 4 sets of rails. I learned from that to not plop around like a drunk college student when i ride (since then i graduated)


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

You have a lot you can change, and it can get really expensive. Your K elites would be the first thing to change. They are quite heavy. 
Seat post, stem, handle bars, saddle all add weight. Here, you can save 1/2 lb if you are careful.
Go with KCNC brakes, that will drop a half a pound right there (225gms) from your Ultegras, and use some Swiss stop or Kool stop pads if you want to actually stop. 
Go with light tires (prorace 3, Attack/force, etc) and ultra light tubes. Can save you perhaps 150gms.
I switched to a lower tech BB , coupled with Zipp 300 crankset, from Dura Ace 7800 and saved 150gms.
Change cassette to DA from Ultegra and you will save 60gms.

It realistically doesn't make any sense to lighten up a bike, but if you are a gear head you may find yourself moving in that direction. A couple thousand dollars later your bike will weigh a couple pounds less. Worth it? probably not, (you won't ride any faster) but when you go to a bike store, everything will seem pretty darned heavy.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll check some reviews on those brakes, 1/2 lb is big. I'll be shooting for the less $ per gram removed. I'll probably keep the K elites for training and pick up some wheels closer to around 1400-1450 gr. for events. Also planning for new stem and seat post. I'll probably not go with absolute lightest. Just want to get down around 16lb or so. Nothing too nutz. Well maybe one of those carbon sheet seats.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

AlexCad5 said:


> I switched to a lower tech BB


That would be a great name for a company- Lower Tech


----------

